# Been looking all over for Ripple Effect



## Saeid (Dec 12, 2004)

Ok i read a thread here about 2 days ago, and i've been looking for it all day and couldnt find it. The first post had a picture of flowers with water ripples visible on the entire print.

I was wondering how they achieved that? And so my mind began to wonder... is this how they got achieved it?

- Print you image normally. 
- Place into developer.
- And take the tray that contains the developer and the print under an enlarger
- expose light for afew seconds while agitating the tray.

And so you would see water ripples visible on the final print after fixing!
I was wondering if that technique is true? If so what can i do to get a sharper ripple effect. If not, how can i achieve that effect?
Thnx in advance! 

P.s. If someone can post afew images with that effect, it would be greatly appreciated. 
P.s.s. Just that i mention im currently into B&amp;W


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 15, 2004)

Exposing the print in the developer would only fog it. The ripples on the liquid do not have enough density to print - they would only affect (slightly) how much the RI bends light.
To get a ripple effect the best way is to photograph ripples, produce a thinish neg and sandwich it with the neg you are printing. You can, I believe, buy textured screens to print through to get the same effect.
You might be able to do a double exposure with rippled glass....
Or you scan the neg and use photoshop.
Personally I think putting a 'texture' on a print is a bit tacky. I have yet to see one that was any good.


----------

